# Burton channel plugs



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

So I've never really followed Burton but I recently got offered a once ridden blunt on the cheap and I'm curious about the channel system. I understand how it works but I don't get the deal with the channel plugs. What are they actually for? I can't seem to find anything on Google or know any Burton fanboy friends who seem to know. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The plugs stop the sliding inserts from falling out. You don't really need them if you leave bindings on the board, but if you don't have bindings on the inserts will slide freely and could fall out.


----------

